

Disco Project: Erlang and Python Mapreduce - rw
http://www.discoproject.org/

======
paulgb
Has anyone used this? I'm interested in hearing how it compares to Hadoop
streaming + Python (+ Dumbo?).

~~~
ryancox
one thing to keep in mind: there is no distributed filesystem (HDFS in
Hadoop's case). So depending on your workload, you may need to make a choice
about which DFS to use along side Disco.

